# Pistol value?



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I was wondering what this pistol I have is worth. I have been unable to locate one like it for sale anywhere. I know that they are out of production, and that they only made 500 of this model. It is a HK USP .40 compact with a gray frame. I know what a regular USP goes for but I think this one is kinda special. Anybody got one? What is it worth in cash? Just curious thanks.


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

I doubt it's worth too much more then a regular USP at the moment. Grey isn't a very popular color. If I were you I would oil it up and stick in in the back of my gun safe for about 10 years, I bet it would be worth something more by then.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

setlab said:


> I doubt it's worth too much more then a regular USP at the moment. Grey isn't a very popular color. If I were you I would oil it up and stick in in the back of my gun safe for about 10 years, I bet it would be worth something more by then.


That's not the answer I was looking for..... Here is one for $2800 at auction someone offered $2300 for it. I have watched them go from anywhere between $1600-$3500 the $3500 one was just like mine but never fired. Mine has seen less than 50 rinds and looks like new...

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=367359692


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

Hu, I would have never imagined the value of that gun would have went up so much in such a short period of time. Sounds like you have a pretty good idea of the value already though.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

setlab said:


> Hu, I would have never imagined the value of that gun would have went up so much in such a short period of time. Sounds like you have a pretty good idea of the value already though.


I have followed the gun market for quite sometime I just haven't dealt with this particular gun before and they are hardly ever on the market. I know they made three different colors this year and that they only made 500 of each model/color so they are really a rare find.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

It is worth whatever you want to pay for it, it is your money, but all it does is shoot a 45APC just like any other 45APC does:thumbsup:


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Take it to a pawn shop, see what they offer you, take it to a gun shop, see what they offer you for it, average the two, multiply it by 1.5.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Or swing by a book store and look it up in one of their gun value books...I have never seen a grey H&K...


----------



## makotuna (May 22, 2013)

The gray ones are definitely cool guns, but finding the right HK connoisseur to pay more than $1000 or so for it isn't going to be easy. Buying a regular priced HK is a tough enough pill for most to swallow. 

You should also consider the one in the link is a usp tactical with an extra barrel, definitely a more expensive gun from the start with . And as always the auction site prices are going to be the most inflated way to value one.

Are you considering selling it or just curious what your gem is worth?


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

looks like you already have a price line on it. your point? ohh you got it really just sayin


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Jeremy, if you want to sell the HK, put it on Gun Broker with a reserve of whatever your bottom $ is and get some popcorn! I've witnessed some real "miracles" on that site. Lots of big shots with big bucks.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> That's not the answer I was looking for..... Here is one for $2800 at auction someone offered $2300 for it. I have watched them go from anywhere between $1600-$3500 the $3500 one was just like mine but never fired. Mine has seen less than 50 rinds and looks like new...
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=367359692


 
*I gotta ask. Besides the warm fuzzy feeling people get when they hear the words " Never been Fired" Why does everyone want or put more value in a gun that has no or few rounds through it? IMO, I have a good collection of pistols of many manufacturers and I have found that the more I shoot and clean them the better and smoother they work! I have the Beretta I had 20 years ago in the Military and shoot it at least once a week and I know it has fired many thousands or rounds through it and I have never had to replace or repair a single part on it. It's extremely accurate and never fails in any way. I feel the same about many others I have. My newest a Sig P250 I got from a member on the " Other " Forum that was NIB , I have taken it with me to take range about 5 times and every time it shoots smoother and gets easier to break down to clean. These are all good things too me, that's why I don't get why people want a gun that has not been "Worn in" so to speak?*


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *I gotta ask. Besides the warm fuzzy feeling people get when they hear the words " Never been Fired" Why does everyone want or put more value in a gun that has no or few rounds through it? IMO, I have a good collection of pistols of many manufacturers and I have found that the more I shoot and clean them the better and smoother they work! I have the Beretta I had 20 years ago in the Military and shoot it at least once a week and I know it has fired many thousands or rounds through it and I have never had to replace or repair a single part on it. It's extremely accurate and never fails in any way. I feel the same about many others I have. My newest a Sig P250 I got from a member on the " Other " Forum that was NIB , I have taken it with me to take range about 5 times and every time it shoots smoother and gets easier to break down to clean. These are all good things too me, that's why I don't get why people want a gun that has not been "Worn in" so to speak?*


Because most guys want to be first to tap that ass - LOL


----------

